# I,ll be calling soon.



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Just had my new quotation from my current brokers and its gone up by £300! I,ve been with the same brokers for the past 8 years never had a claim and its always been a similar amount so couldnt believe it when I opened the letter. 
I,ve phoned them and they told me as I am mobile only(and always have been) that there is a greater risk of me having an accident compared to me working at a unit. Apparently this is a new insurance ruling?! They are searching round for a better price(I thought a broker would do that anyway) but I dont hold much hope for a big drop in the premium.
Am I better off phoning or is there an online form I can fill in over the weekend?

All help appreciated.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, how bizarre. There is far less risk being mobile, in essence mobile is a "shunting" risk with little exposure to customers vehicles.

Unit risks are different altogether, there is the added exposure of collection/delivery and "bailment", ie the legal responsibility for the safe keeping of a customers vehicle whilst in your care, so you need specific cover for this too.

There are reasons for increases over the last year or two, but being mobile isn't one of them. 

Best to give us a ring (we are back in on Tuesday) and we can have a chat and work out what is best for you. Ask for me if you wish, more than happy to speak to you.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Called today, done and dusted within 3 hours great service thanks to Jayne.:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Good stuff, glad we could help and get it sorted. I'll pass your thanks to Jayne. :thumb:


----------

